

Startup Required Reading: Top 100 VC Bloggers - drm237
http://www.businesscreditcards.com/bootstrapper/startup-required-reading-top-100-vc-bloggers/
Securing venture capital is often an integral part of the success or failure of any startup business, even for those who initially began as bootstrappers. While it's no substitute for professional advice, the Internet can be a great place to research venture capital. These are 100 of the best resources.
======
ivankirigin
Uhhh. I'm trying to build something.

Reading alone on the internet is OK, but there are too many voices to call
them all required reading.

Aggregation is key. Which is why I like news.yc

------
far33d
Putting BeyondVC on the top 10 but excluding RedeyeVC is an awful mistake.
Kopelman's writing is way more useful.

